
What Escape Rooms Can Teach Us About Incentives for Software Development Teams - encorekt
https://www.7pace.com/blog/software-development-team-incentives
======
tinaleaton
What I appreciate most is the advice to use incentives sparingly, to make
goals reasonable, and to not just focus on how fast (and probably crappy) one
can get the job done.

